# Knock out ragweed – and other allergies – naturally



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Knock out ragweed - and other allergies - naturally
Posted on September 15, 2015 by Bob Livingston Views: 13
honey nuts
It's that time again. It's hay fever (allergic rhinitis) season. Fall. The time when ragweed blooms and dust and mold spores are prevalent. The time when noses run, heads get stuffy, lungs wheeze, the sounds of sneezing and coughing break up the quiet of the home or office, and over-the-counter allergy relief medications fly off the shelves.

Linky to solutions: Knock out ragweed ? and other allergies ? naturally - Personal Liberty®


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

This is what can happen if you eat Wheaties for 38 years.


----------



## Blackcat (Nov 12, 2012)

All good things... And dont forget the many uses for garic as well (becides scaring vampires)
I saved the link that article gave me an idea!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Get a regular sized bottle of store bought water..Ozarka or similar. To that add 1/4 t. sea salt and one drop of Oregano oil. Keep in the medicine cabinet and rinse out the nostirils with it twice a day..followed by listerine gargle. Sorta like a nettie pot. Will cures what ails a person. That tip come from an eye..ears..nose..throat and rectum doctor so you can tell it works. Been doing it for years. Noses are filters. Got to keep the filter clean.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> Get a regular sized bottle of store bought water..Ozarka or similar. To that add 1/4 t. sea salt and one drop of Oregano oil. Keep in the medicine cabinet and rinse out the nostirils with it twice a day..followed by listerine gargle. Sorta like a nettie pot. Will cures what ails a person. That tip come from an eye..ears..nose..throat and rectum doctor so you can tell it works. Been doing it for years. Noses are filters. Got to keep the filter clean.


"eye...ears..nose..throat and RECTUM? doctor"?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Yes..a specialist type guy.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Get a regular sized bottle of store bought water..Ozarka or similar. To that add 1/4 t. sea salt and one drop of Oregano oil. Keep in the medicine cabinet and rinse out the nostirils with it twice a day..followed by listerine gargle. Sorta like a nettie pot. Will cures what ails a person. That tip come from an eye..ears..nose..throat and rectum doctor so you can tell it works. Been doing it for years. Noses are filters. Got to keep the filter clean.


So, are we clear on what exactly is prescribed for the rectum and what is for the nose? Just checking.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> "eye...ears..nose..throat and RECTUM? doctor"?


Does he use the same finger for all diagnostics?


----------

